# They're here!



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Huginn and Keeva arrived today, safely at the airport. I have lots of pictures to show!






Finally out of the crate and stretching his legs













Abi and Keeva






Huginn and Nate






Playin with toys


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

YAY, your pictures!!!:becky:

I didnt get all that many, and what I got werent all that great.....but yours are perfect!!:biggrin1:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So glad they arrived safe and sound! What a doll Huginn is! Now let the fun begin!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations you guys!!! They're so fluffy and cute!!! Can't wait to meet them :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, add my congratulations (and jealousy) to that as well. Awesome, glad the trip obviously wasn't too stressful. And, here's to a long and happy life together!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> And, add my congratulations (and jealousy) to that as well. Awesome, glad the trip obviously wasn't too stressful. And, here's to a long and happy life together!


Thanks! They seemed quite calm, surprisingly, so I'm glad it wasn't too bad. He has had a little tummy troubles, from stress is my guess, but nothing more than I expected. 



DaneMama said:


> Congratulations you guys!!! They're so fluffy and cute!!! Can't wait to meet them :thumb:


Thanks! It shall be a fun day when you do. I can't wait for him to get more fluffy. 



luvMyBRT said:


> So glad they arrived safe and sound! What a doll Huginn is! Now let the fun begin!! :biggrin:


Thank you, he's quite the love. I'm hoping I'm prepared for this. 



Scarlett_O' said:


> YAY, your pictures!!!:becky:
> 
> I didnt get all that many, and what I got werent all that great.....but yours are perfect!!:biggrin1:


Thanks, all of the ones of them playing were way too blurry for me to want to post them  I wish I had got more, but Keeva bounces too much.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

so precious, love it!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Thanks, all of the ones of them playing were way too blurry for me to want to post them  I wish I had got more, but Keeva bounces too much.


HAHAHAA, YUP...that is why mine didnt turn out!!!:tongue1
(OH and I LOVE that pic of Sub in your avatar!)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Eek, double cuteness!! I love babies, obviously. 
These two are gonna be trouble, I can tell already. :wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations! I look forward to watching them grow up!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Congratulations! I look forward to watching them grow up!


Thanks, oh I have a feeling you are gonna get more pics than you want, at least from me. 



CorgiPaws said:


> Eek, double cuteness!! I love babies, obviously.
> These two are gonna be trouble, I can tell already. :wink:


Thanks, I think he is pretty darn cute. He has already caused some trouble, he fits in well lol. 



Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHAA, YUP...that is why mine didnt turn out!!!:tongue1
> (OH and I LOVE that pic of Sub in your avatar!)


Aww it's my fav of him, I love the way the eyes turned out in my manipulation. It was my playing with 100 speed film (back when that was common), and portraits. 



Unosmom said:


> so precious, love it!


Thanks!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats! Your Huginn looks like such a little lovebug :smile: My sister has a Border Collie, she's an old gal now and starting to go blind, but Charlie has always been one of the smartest and well behaved dogs I've ever known. They are such an amazing breed, if my husband wasn't allergic I would have wanted BC's. I'm definitely looking forward to watching these 2 gorgeous babies grow up :biggrin:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

DandD said:


> Congrats! Your Huginn looks like such a little lovebug :smile: My sister has a Border Collie, she's an old gal now and starting to go blind, but Charlie has always been one of the smartest and well behaved dogs I've ever known. They are such an amazing breed, if my husband wasn't allergic I would have wanted BC's. I'm definitely looking forward to watching these 2 gorgeous babies grow up :biggrin:


Thank you, he is quite the love.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oooooh yes, let the fun begin!!! You guys and Corgi Paws are the reason we all have puppy fever.....it's contagious!! Who's next I wonder? lol


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats!!! They are so cute and fluffy!!!

And yes, very bad puppy fever here!!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> congrats!!! They are so cute and fluffy!!!
> 
> And yes, very bad puppy fever here!!!!



I FEEL YOUR PAIN! I'm searching out flat coated retreiver breeders right now. I figure if Drew gets his hunting dog, I can get a puppy, we are both happy


----------

